# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Ushqimi juaj i preferuar?

## Davius

Ushqimi juaj i preferuar cili eshte, a thua edhe ju nuk hani mishin dhe jeni vegjetarian apo me shume preferoni pemet apo perimet...

Apo jeni nga ato qe preferojne pastat si shpageti apo makarona, apo pizzat preferoni...

----------


## viganv

*Per mua eshte Mishi,ushqim shume shume i preferuar i imi*

----------


## green

Me pelqen te provoj sallata te ndryshme.  
Mishin vetem njehere ne kaq kohe e ha por edhe atehere vetem mish pule. 
Kam qene vegjetariane por eshte shume e veshtire te mbash ekuilibrin ne ato qe ha, ne menyre qe te zevendesosh vlerat e mishit :buzeqeshje: . 
Karkalecat e detit jane shume te shijshem. Mmm... :Lulja3: 

p.s. davius une propozoj qe ketij forumi ti japim emrin tend... :perqeshje:

----------


## Fiona

Peshk, fruta...mish...(ushqim qe ben mami im)...
P.S Davius....pse Brad aty ne pic...??? pfff...sikur ca eshte ai...

----------


## EDUARDI

disa nga kto qe the me larte
sbej naze ne ushqim pervec se gjizes qe se haj fare :P

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Me pelqen te provoj sallata te ndryshme.  
> Mishin vetem njehere ne kaq kohe e ha por edhe atehere vetem mish pule. 
> Kam qene vegjetariane por eshte shume e veshtire te mbash ekuilibrin ne ato qe ha, ne menyre qe te zevendesosh vlerat e mishit. 
> Karkalecat e detit jane shume te shijshem. Mmm...
> 
> p.s. davius une propozoj qe ketij forumi ti japim emrin tend...


gjithashtu me pelqejn karkalecat, dhe mish pule ^_^...peshk, lakra (vdes per burani)...hmm patate (ato qe e kan lekuren te holle)..fruta (portokallia, rrushi, pjeper, manderina etje) gjithe frutat...basically i eat everything :P

----------


## diikush

Steak, medium rare ....ahhhhhhh .... ju vjen era e fresket e mishit?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## JaM_Si_XeMeL

*fast-food* 

kjo po esht me e shpejta  :perqeshje:

----------


## selina_21

PeshK ' FrutA   &  PerimE




Keto Jane Ushqimet qe Ha .... Every Day Night




Ah Po  me Pelqejne dhe Pizzatttttt.... Nje Here Ne Jave.




 :Lulja3:

----------


## Nice_Boy

Nuk edi Davius pse ushqimin e Shqiptarve nuk e ke fut aty..

*UN I KAM QEF SPECAT TURSHI*  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Fiona

asiher si kam pelqy specat turshi....

----------


## StormAngel

Pete misri, definitivisht ushqim per te cilin me teper me shkon mendja.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Prototype

greek food yummmyyyy

----------


## Nice_Boy

> asiher si kam pelqy specat turshi....



Po u martove ne Kosov , te henger dreqi sepse ketu ushqimi me i preferuar eshte SPECAT ahahahaha.

Me duket po te shoh kur te zgjohesh ta besh buken vet ty me dor tenden specat hahahaha

----------


## kacaku basket

Ku futen fasulet aty jam une  :ngerdheshje: 
Per fasule vdes une keto tjerat jua kam fal sidomos mishin qe e urrej ytttttttttttttt

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*Flia*...

----------


## Klaraaa

peshku dhe frutat

----------


## niku-nyc

Per u mishi dhe frutat.

Ne pergjithesi per Shqiptaret them se mishi, ku jeton dot Shqiptari pa ngron mishe, tamom si ato kafshet mish-ngrenesh jemi :buzeqeshje:  qe po nuk hogrem mish vdesin e ndordhin te gjith :kryqezohen:

----------


## romeoOOO

Ka gjo me te mire se peshku i fresket???

----------


## tereza

une vdes per speca te pjekur,per tave me kos elbasani dhe per fergese me melci

----------

